
IT Startup – The Card Game - zola
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kupilasmedia/it-startup-the-card-game
======
zola
Not affiliated with the creator. I played it once (polish version) with work
colleagues - we split into three teams and were brainstorming moves and how to
hurt competitors the most. It was fun.

